# المحركات النفاثة



## laklok10 (25 أغسطس 2006)

عادة ما تكون المحركات النفاثة مصنعة من خليط المعادن وهي الحديد والالمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والستيل ، كل ذلك كي يكون وزن المحرك النفاث خفيف جداً و مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية ويسمى خليط المعادن هذا Aluminum alloy
*المحركات النفاثة وأنواعها عديدة منها ما يعتمد طاقة الدفع بالمراوح و يسمى تربيني Turbo prop كما هي محركات طائرات النقل سي 130 *
*ومنها ما هو كما محركات طائرات الخطوط التجارية وأسمه Turbo van*
*جميع هذه الأنواع من المحركات تعتمد نفس نظرية التوزيع والامداد بالنسبة لحركة الزيوة و مصدر طاقة الاحتراق*
*اجزاء المحرك النفاث*
*1- Compressor stage *
*وهو الجزء الامام من المحرك والذي يستقبل كميات الهواء ويعمل لها المعالجة بالضغط وعادة ما يختلف كل محرك عن الاخر بكمية ضغط الهواء ، في هذه المرحة تكون عدة تروس فوق بعض وبها مسننات صغيرة أي امواس عند حركتها تقوم بتحريك الهواء بحركة أنسيابية و هذا ينتج تغيير في الضغط الجوي لنسبة الهواء عادة ما تكون مكونة من 4 طبقات متحركة Axial وطبقة ثابتة Centrifugal*
*يدار الكمبرسر في عملية التشغيل بواسطة الكهرباء الخارجية Starter أو بأجهز ضخ الهواء كما هو الحال في بعض الطائرات المقاتلة ويتم تدوير الكمبرسر الى أن تصل سرعتة ما نسبة 40-45% *
*يكون الكمبرسر موصل بواسطة عمود كردان مع المرحلة الأخيرة للمحرك وهي التربين ، لكن يلاحظ أن حركة الكمبرسر مع عقارب الساعة أما حركة التربين تكون عكس عقارب الساعة ، والعكس صحيح*


*2- Defuser Stage*
*وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء من المرحلة هذي يؤخذ هواء التكييف للكابينة ويتم التحكم بضغط الهواء عن طريق صمامات تسمى Bleed Valve فالهواء الزائد يتم طردة خارج المحرك*

3- Composition Champers
*وهي غرفة أحتراق الوقود*
*في بداية الاحتراق يتم عن طريق شرار كهرباء بواسطة Spark plug - بوجي- وعادة ما تكون غرفة الاحتراق مربوط بها من واحد الى اكثر من البواجي ، تعتمد كل محرك و قدرته الاستيعابية ، وكما اسلفنا بعد وصول المحرك الى نسبة 40-45% من الحركة ، فأن البواجي تتوقف عن انتاج الشرارة الكهربائية والسبب يعود الى ان النار مستمرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق - Composition Champers عادة ما تكون درجة الحرار بين 470 إلى 850 درجة مئوية الى أعلى من ذلك أو أقل بقليل من ذلك تختلف على نسبة ضغط المحرك و كمية الوقود المحترقة*
*في بعض المحركات تلف دوائر كهربائية حول غرفة الأحتراق كي تعطي قياس درجة حرارة المحرك ، والبعض الأخر من المحركات يكون قياس درجة حرارة المحرك في الجزء الأمامي من منطقة العادم*

4- Exhaust
*العادم ، وهو يختلف من محرك إلى أخر ، ففي الطائرات المقاتله مثل ميراج و ميج و السوخوي عادة ما يكون طويل جداً حيث كمية الدفع للطائرة تنتج عنه ، و في محركات طائرات الهيلوكبتر و طائرات النقل عادة ما يكون قصير أو شبه معدوم في المحركات التربينية ، حيث أنه لا يعطي كمية دفع للطائرة*
*لكن كما أسلفنا في وصف الكمبريسور وعادة ما يعطى الرمز N1 فأن العادم يحتوي على تروس و مسننات و تعطى الرمز N2 و تكون موصلة بعامود كردان بين الأثنين يربط بها طرمبات الزيت و مراوح التبريد و مضخات الوقود*
*في المقاتلات أمثال الميج والتورنيدو و الميراج و ف15 وغيرها ، عادة ما يتم احراق كمية أضافية من الوقود في منطقة العادم وهي اللتي تنتج النار المنبعثة من العادم خلال عمليات المناورة والاقلاع لهذه الطائرة و تسمى After burn أو Reheat وهذه العملية من شأنها أنتاج طاقة عالية من الأحتراق للهواء الساخن ، وبذلك تزيد أو تضاعف من عملية الدفع للمحرك*





:78:


----------



## laklok10 (25 أغسطس 2006)

*أنواع المحركات النفاثة*

أنواع المحكرات النفاثة​
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم

هذه أول مشاركة لي في القسم .. مع العلم إني لست مهندسا او طيار او طالب في مجال الطيران .. وانما انا هاوي ولدي معلومات لا بأس بها في هذا المجال

لذا ارجو من الاخوة المندسين والمختصين او اي وحد لديه اي ملاحظة او تصحيح او اضافة للموضوع ان يتفضل ..



أنواع المحركات النفاثة 
​محرك turbojet




​​** أجزاء المحرك :


1/ الضواغط​compressor 
2/ غرفة الإحتراق combuster chamble​
3/ التوربينات​turbine​
4/عمود الدوران​shaft 
4/ العادم nozzle







**مراحل عمل المحرك :


1/الضواغط :
يسحب الهواء إلى المحرك ويمر بأول مرحلة وهي مرحلة الضواغط .. وهي عبارة عن مراوح ذات شفرات صغيرة تقوم بضغط الهواء عبر عدة مراحل.


2/ غرفة الإحتراق :
بعد خروج الهواء المضغوط من الضوغط يتجه إلى غرفة الإحتراق حيث يخلط مع الوقود بنسبة معينة .. ومن ثم يتم حرق الخليط داخل الغرفة عن طريق شرارة فيشتعل الهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته إلى درجات حرارة عاليه جدا وتزيد سرعته ويندفع من غرفة الإحتراق بسرعة هائلة.


3/ التوربينات :
يمر الهواء المحترق الخارج من غرفة الإحتراق بسرعة عالية ويمر بالتوربينات وهي ذات محور مشترك مع الضواغط .. أي أنها متصلة بعمود الدوران .. فبدورانها تزيد من سرعة دوران الضواغط .. ويستفاد من التوربينات في توليد الكهرباء واشياء اخرى .


4/ العادم :
حيث يخرج الهواء بسرعة وضغط عاليين الى فوهة المحرك .. فيقوم بتوليد الدفع لتتحرك الطائرة للأمام .


** استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في الطائرات الحربية مثل F-16​

​محركturbofan






​هو عبارة عن محرك​turbojet لكن مع وجود مروحة كبيرة في الأمام .. تقوم هذه المروحة بسحب الهواء داخل المحرك .. جزء من الهواء المسحوب يتجه الى الضواغط ومن ثم غرفة الاحتراق .. والجزء الاخر يمر خارج الضواغط وغرفة الاحتراق ويختلط مع الهواء المحترق في العادم .. وذلك للتخفيف من ضجيج المحرك وزيادة قوة الدفع.


**استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في معظم الطائرات التجارية مثل البوينج 747



​
محرك turboprop





​وهو كذلك عبارة عن محرك​turbojet متصل بمروحة في الأمام .. ولكن المروحة ليست لسحب الهواء للضواغط كما في turbofan ولكن لتوليد الدفع .. يث يقوم المحرك بتدوير المروحة .. وفي الحقيقة فان المحرك يساهم في الدفع ولكن بنسبة صغيرة .


* استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في بعض الطائرات مثل طائرة رجال الأعمال
وطائرة العسكرية C-130 ​


​turbojet with 
AfterBurning or reheat
​وهو محرك turbojet​ولكن مع اضافة مرحلة قبل العادم .. أي بين العادم والتوربينات .. في هذه المرحلة يتم رش الوقود على الهواء المندفع من غرفة الاحتراق فتزداد حرارته وسرعته فيزيد من قوة الدفع بصورة كبيرة .​


*استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في بعض الطائرات الحربية .
​**وهذه صور لأجزاء محرك turbojet يحتوي على AfterBurning**

الضواغط






غرفة الاحتراق






التوربينات







ما بعد الإحتراق AfterBurning




​

هذه ليست جميع انواع المحركات النفاثة فهناك انواع اخرى .. ولكن ليس لدي معلومات عنها
فمثلا هنالك محركات نفاثة تستخدم بشكل خاص للمروحيات ..ارجو ممن لديه المزيد من المعلومات ان يقوم باضافتها .. ​


والله أعلم ..
​*










:78:


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

احسنت اخي الكريم في شرحك و لكن برجاء مراجعه الصور حيث انها لم تظهر ..
و يمكنك ان تجعلها ضمن المرفقات
و باذن الله جاري تجميع موضوع شاامل بالمحراكات كلها باذن الله


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

قد تفيد هذه الاضافه البسيطه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26705


----------



## matasem (28 أغسطس 2006)

مششششششكككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (9 سبتمبر 2006)

كيف تجرؤ على نقل موضوعي الذي تعبت في اعداده وبحذافيره بدون حتى ما تذكر كلمة "منقول" .. اكيد ناقل الموضوع من منتدى ثاني لاني نزلت الموضوع في أكثر من منتدى 

الموضوع الاصلي على الرابط في الاسفل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26137&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%DD%C7%CB%C9

صبرك يارب ..


----------



## driller (19 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شرج متميز منك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابن الجبل (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## mofak (19 مايو 2007)

you are the best


----------



## TURBOFAN (19 مايو 2007)

فين الامانه فين


----------



## الوست (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ادور (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا الله يخليك


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (26 مايو 2007)

شككككككككككرا


----------



## laklok10 (14 يونيو 2007)

يأخي مش مهم الموضوع منقول مش منقول المهم أنه يحقق الإستفادة للجميع الشخص يعمل لإفادة الناس لوجه الله مش لكي يردون عليه بالشكر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fullbank (15 يونيو 2007)

جميل مشكور
يمكن الاستفادة كثيرمنه:15: 
:78:


----------



## التواتي (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا العبد لله لست مهندس طيران ولكن لدي بعض المعلومات البسيطة على المحركات الذاتية أو ربما أستطيع القول ذاتية الدفع ... وهي جميعها بغض النظر على إختلاف تصميمها تعتمد على نظرية عمل واحدة كما أنها متشابهة الى حد كبير .. 
تتكون من مدخل الهواء , الضاغط , حجرة الاحتراق , العنفة أو الترباين , ومن ثم آخرها العادم .
مدخل الهواء : يمر من خلاله الهواء الى الضاغط 
الضاغط : يتكون من عدة مراحل كل مرحلة بها الأرياش المتحركة والأرياش الثابتة وتصمم على أن تكون أرياش المرحلة الاةلى أكبر من أرياش المرحلة الثانية والرحلة الثانية أكبر من الثالثة وهكذا .. لما ؟ لأن الهواء الخارج من المرحلة الاولى للثانية سيضغط وبالتالي سيقل حجمه لذا المرحلة التالية تكون أص غر دائما الى أن يخرج من المرحة الأخيرة الى حجرة الاحتراق
حجرة الاحتراق : وهي التي يتم فيها مزج الهواء والوقود مع إحداث شرارة فيولد الإحتراق حرارة عالية وضغط عالي يندفع بالتالي الى العنفة ( التربينات ) ... هنا اريد التنويه الى أن الهواء الداخل الى حجرة الاحتراق يقسم الى قسمين حوالي 30% لعملية الاحتراق و70% تمر على سطح حجرة الاحتراق من الخارج لغرض التبريد وحماية الحجرة من الإنصهار 
العنفة (الترباين) : يتكون من الشفرات الثابتة والشفرات الدوارة وترتبط الشفرات (الارياش) الدوارة مع الضاغط بواسطة عمود نقل الحركة ... الهواء المندفع من حجرة الاحتراق يتم توجيهه بواسطة الارياش الثابتة ليصطدم بالشفرات الدوارة فيولد دوران في عمود الدوران ينتقل بالتالي الى الضاغط ومن هذه العملية تكون الحركة الذاتية للمحرك 
العادم : الهواء الخارج من حجرة الاحتراق وبعد أن يمر من خلال الترباين ينتقل الى المرحلة الاخيرة وهي العادم .... يصمم العادم بحسب نوع التصميم ان كان لطائرة نفاثة مثلا فإننا نحتاج الى قوة الدفع لذا تضيق من نهايتها ليتولد دفع أكبر .

After burning 
عملة إحتراق يزود بها العادم أحيانا وخصوصا في الطائرات النفاثة يتم ذلك بنفث الوقود حتى يتولد من إحتراقه قوة دفع أكبر ويستعمل عادة عند بداية الإقلاع للطائرة وهو مانشاهده من نار خلف الطائرة بعد إقلاعها أو عنده ويتم إطفائه بعد ذلك 

طبعا هذا يتطلب الكثير من أجهزة التحكم الآلي وأجهزة القياس والمعدات المساعدة ... وقود المحركات التربينية النفاثة عدة أنواع منها الغاز والكيروسين والديزل وغيره
والله الموفق


----------



## اياد علي محمد (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

يتكون المحرك النفاث من :​ 




​ 




​ 

1 - Air Intake = مدخل الهواء .​ 




​ 
2 - compressor = الضاغط وهو الذي يضغط الهواء الداخل .




​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 
3 - fuel injector = حاقن الوقود ( البوجي على قولهم )​ 





​ 





​ 



4 - turbine = التوربين طبعا ً أشكال التوربين كثيرة .​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 








​ 

5 - afterburner fuel injector = غرفة إحتراق مساعد حاقن الوقود .​ 




​ 
6 - flame holder = حامل الشعلة .​ 




​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 


7 - combustion chamber = غرفة الإحتراق .​ 




​ 

8 - hot gases = الغازات الساخنة .​ 




وهذا ملف به معلومات عن المحرك النفاث حملوه ​ 

http://www.zshare.net/download/51135511e8964c/​


----------



## fullbank (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (14 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## التواتي (27 يناير 2008)

thank you Mr. Masry so much


----------



## باجة العراق (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

